

Ask HN: Why use MongoDB over a denormalized structure in a relational DB? - gasping

I&#x27;m trying to understand why anyone would use MongoDB. MongoDB sells itself as being faster than the competition by virtue of the denormalized data structures it encourages (no joins!).<p>Does an RDBMS not also provide this functionality? Why not just create a table in PostgreSQL with a single JSON field? This is essentially the same as MongoDB but with myriad additional benefits. You now have a &quot;get out of jail free card&quot; when you realize you actually needed relationships and ACID. With a &quot;one field to rule them all&quot; RDBMS structure you can start pulling out fields from your JSON goop into meaningful structured relations when you outgrow the document-oriented nature of MongoDB.<p>What is the appeal of MongoDB when an RDBMS can do everything better and more reliably?
======
stephenr
You're forgetting
[http://youtube.com/watch?v=HdnDXsqiPYo](http://youtube.com/watch?v=HdnDXsqiPYo)

~~~
gasping
I've seen that video and cried bitter tears. I just don't know who's at the
wheel web development right now. With all the garbage being pedaled out over
the past few years, especially Javascript stuff and reinvention-of-the-wheel
technologies like MongoDB, I'm seriously thinking of leaving the industry.
It's a tough choice because I've got a pretty decent mortage to pay off but I
just feel like the industry is being taken over by teenagers with no real
world experience or street knowledge.

~~~
stephenr
Just as in politics the craziest voices are always the loudest, and usually
don't represent a majority of the population.

